# Dogs at Motorhome Shows



## Fireball (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi, We've just got a puppy, he's 5 months old very friendly and toilet trained. Having been to Motorhome shows before as non dog owners we didn't really take much notice where dogs were allowed to go. Now that we do have one we would like to know where they are able to go. 
I appreciate the owners of brand new vehicles may not want dogs in them.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Fireball

Dogs are allowed all round the exhibition areas at the shows but not in the motorhomes, for obvious reasons.

They are also not allowed into the marquees or entertainment buildings.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Given a chance I would ban the lot! All those poo remains spread all over the showground. Poly bags only pick up the large mass you can see but don,t clean the surrounding area.

But I doubt if I would be given the chance!


Now, Cats. I could have a totally different viewpoint as they at least dig a hole and bury the stuff.

C

Boing Boing ?


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

CliveMott said:


> Given a chance I would ban the lot! All those poo remains spread all over the showground. Poly bags only pick up the large mass you can see but don,t clean the surrounding area.
> 
> But I doubt if I would be given the chance!
> quote]
> ...


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
We have a dog. Personally, i don't think its fair for the dog to be taken around the show ground/dealers premises,where they will probably have to be on a lead,separated at times when couples both have to go in a m/home to share the atmosphere of what is going to cost them an awefull lot of money,and maybe get a paw trodden on quite innocently.
At the NEC,there are huge car parks where you can walk a dog and let it have a drink from water YOU brought from home,and i would suspect a lot off people will have had their fill of the show in four hours and be back at their transport by then,failing that,you can always get a PASS OUT,and go for another little stroll check all is well and return to show. Obviously if its hot and sunny 'DREAM ON!!,you will have to make the decision as to the welfare of the dog,being as we are members of the 'Over the hill gang' we do,one goes and one stays,but thats up to you. At the Lawns cottingham,there are super walks about the car park fields and most outdoor shows have plenty of room to let dogs have a romp.
As regards the poo,some people will never pick it up unless it is in their house or garden ,some will genuinely miss their dog pooing,but if their attention is drawn to it tactfully,will apologies and pick it up, this is not a swipe at anyone,BUT, if the poo was a ten pound note, or a broken bottle,not many people miss these, at least when you see a dog,you have been warned,when i see a police car,i check my speed.
Anyway,happy show ground visiting,and watch your step.
Ted.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

averhamdave said:


> CliveMott said:
> 
> 
> > Given a chance I would ban the lot! All those poo remains spread all over the showground. Poly bags only pick up the large mass you can see but don,t clean the surrounding area.
> ...


The OP asked a simple question in a perfectly pleasant manner, to which I replied with a factual answer.

He did not ask for an opinion on whether dogs should be allowed at Motorhomeshows!

Whether you two like it or not they are allowed to attend and I think these were unnecessarily unpleasant replies to a perfectly reasonable question.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

clianthus said:


> averhamdave said:
> 
> 
> > CliveMott said:
> ...


Hear, Hear, at least dogs are (usually) better controlled than cats and don't creep off to crap in other people's gardens like cats do with their even more foul smelling waste - buried or not.

Their delightfully hygenic habit of burying it in such wonderfully suitable places as children's sand pits really makes me wonder why anyone should be allowed to keep a cat at all.

PS this post has nothing to do with the OP either, just balancing the bile up a bit.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

We once booked for the York show-our first and took our boisterous dalmation and were lumbered with dogsitting Daughters also.
We in innocence made one attempt to vist the displays (obviously not entering homes or marquees-we took turns to stand outside)
The digs were quite frightened by the crouds and the 'waiter' soon got fed up.
So we setteled for nice walks and leaving dogs for a kip while we visited the exhibition returning after a couple of hours to see to dogs and have a brew. Had a really good time.
More annoying for us were all the folks round us running generators for hours on end . It was like trying to breakfast on a building site!
Try to park near the dog walk area. I kept loosing our van on the way back but the dogs found it.
Enjoy!!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I do take a dog and give him loads of walks and ball playing.
Then shut him in the M/H so we have time to ourselves to walk around the shows.
I love looking in the M/Homes and on the stalls so I dont want to worry about him being stood on or hit with other peoples bags etc etc.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning all,

When we were loking to spend thity odd thousand on a motorhome if the company did not let my dog into the showroom the we went somewhere else. simple as that.


norm


----------



## BEEGEE (Aug 8, 2007)

It allways makes me shudder when people start a message with "if I had my way", i've no doubt that's how Hitler started out. It's no wonder people cannot live in peace when we have comments like that.
Live And let live for Gods sake


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It always surprises me how easy it is to get the anti dog brigade going. Just as a matter of interest, today dogs, tomorrow what would it be?

If there is one thing I can't stand it's intolerance. To quote Kelcat, "lighten up, take a pill", Alan.


----------



## jasonb (Feb 27, 2009)

a perfectly harmless question that needed a very simple answer turned into a very unwelcome debate by some very unfriendly people,to the person that asked the question in the first place you would be more than welcome to park along side of me at anytime with your new puppy we are not all as rude as some folk, sandie.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Oaktree not only welcome dogs in their showroom/office they even have a water bowl permanently sited outside the door.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

I always take Misty around the shows with me as she does not like being left alone. 
Having said that, when it is really busy it is not very pleasant for her with so many people around.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

If you cannot see the tounge in the cheek then you need glasses.
But it sure encouraged a lively debate. Ha Ha Ha!!

We have had 2 dogs and lots of cats. 36 chickens, 5 ducks, 5 Goats 100 rabbits, coy carp, tottoises, Frogs, Newts uncle Tom Cobley.... All broke our hearts when they died. I was always the one to bury them.
Our grandchildren have dogs, cats and hampsters. But someone had to stir the stuff surely. Why not me?

Just the same old drivel, don,t forget!

Today we have no pets other than three battery powered cats, two 4.5 volt and one 6 volt. That means there is one thing less stopping us escaping in our motorhome. And three things to wind up customs!

Lynch mob at Peterborough then?

C.


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

clianthus said:


> Whether you two like it or not they are allowed to attend and I think these were unnecessarily unpleasant replies to a perfectly reasonable question.


Wow Jenny you have just prevented me from going on a rant the like of which would have had all the moderators rushing to ban me immediately :lol: :lol: :lol:

I agree with you, and I might just add that I have never ever caught anything nasty from my dog whereas only a few weeks ago I was in Bristol airport where (due to rebuilding work) I was packed in with a load of diseased humans who passed on to me something very nasty 8O .

My mother used to tell me that you can always tell the good humans by the way they react to dogs and children


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I thought everyone with a motorhome owned a dog :lol: 

Thats the main reason we started motorhoming many moons ago.

Once you have seen the dogs at the show you will understand 

I would not recommend taking a dog around the show area, well not the ones I have owned anyway. We have always had Border Collies which are a little nervous in crowds. Lots of other owners do take their dogs around the show area. Sometimes, I must admit I look at the dogs and think its not fair on the animal as some look a little concerned and not happy in the heavy crowds. But the owner should know their dog best.

I would think a little cute 5 month old puppy would be a hinderence in the amount of people who will stop you to stroke and pet him/her

At least the Fire work displays that some shows used to put on have stopped. That stopped us going to some of them :x 

Enjoy the show!


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Fireball said:


> Now that we do have one we would like to know where they are able to go.
> I appreciate the owners of brand new vehicles may not want dogs in them.


Just came back to try to get this thread back on track :wink:

As many have said you can take your dog *almost anywhere on the show *- there maybe one or two buildings you can't but that is made clear on the door.

Also again as has been said dogs, especially young ones can *panic at large crowds*, just think how you would feel if all the other creatures at a show were 20 foot high monsters - *that's how you're young pup will see things.*

But dogs are *extremely socialable *so try to take him with you when ever you can.

I'm sure you already know this *but it bears repeating* that if you leave him in the MH please make sure there is *at least one window half open*, as you know dogs do not sweat (like horses and humans do) and they can only keep cool by panting. Every year many dogs die in cars because the owners are so ignorant of this basic rule and *it can take only 20 minutes for the dog to die*. (Some will say even less on a very hot day)

He might also suffer from 'separation anxiety' which means he might chew things *while he is alone in the MH *:roll: like human babies they also chew things when teething too.

And finally, there are no words that can adequately express the rewards that having a dog in your familly will bring, *but it does take time,* once he has bonded with you all he will be far more faithful and devoted than any human ever could be and you will see that more and more throughout his life (Which sadly is never as long as ours)

Sorry, that's much more than just 'at shows' but I can never resist repeating the dogs in cars warning.


----------



## Fireball (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks everybody, I didn't think such a simple question would raise so many heckles. 
We will be taking our puppy to the show and I'm sure he will enjoy it as much as we will. If you see us come and give him a stroke. You can't miss him he looks just like a fox.
Thanks again everybody.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We don't take a dog to shows we take a large parrot, but she does enjoy talking to dogs as she goes round. There were loads of dogs at Newark and all the ones I saw were well behaved, better than some of the Humans


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

stewartwebr said:


> I thought everyone with a motorhome owned a dog :lol:


How is it that pretty well every secondhand motorhome you see for sale quotes, "not been smoked in and no pets"? :?:


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

I prefer to hire at least 3 dogs for a show - then take them around whilst smoking a cigarette, a cigar and a pipe - I try and make the dogs smoke too (must find out where I can hire a beagle for the weekend)

....... then again I try not to fart too much inside the exhibits


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

averhamdave said:


> stewartwebr said:
> 
> 
> > I thought everyone with a motorhome owned a dog :lol:
> ...


*and they never have kids *:lol: It's one of the many less attractive attributes of the human race.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Losos said:


> *and they never have kids *:lol: It's one of the many less attractive attributes of the human race.


It's one way of ensuring the human race ceases to have any attributes whatsoever I suppose.


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Tezmcd said:


> I prefer to hire at least 3 dogs for a show - then take them around whilst smoking a cigarette, a cigar and a pipe - I try and make the dogs smoke too (must find out where I can hire a beagle for the weekend)
> 
> ....... then again I try not to fart too much inside the exhibits


You going to Peterborough? Are you the chap with the red fire bucket outside his camper? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Mind you, I think I saw you at Newark?


----------

